# Kentucky Caves Do you know of anymore?



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Bigbass201 said:


> I just looked those two up. Never heard of them before either! Sweet. Have a few places to check out next year. Thanks so much.


I do believe these might be open year round ??


----------



## Bigbass201 (Jul 11, 2019)

on a call said:


> I have never been here...but have been to others. This cave most likely was not disturbed as you see some really nice formations. Undisturbed
> 
> There are a number of caverns and caves around Ohio and south. Along Erie and to the east south down through Ky and further.
> 
> ...


I think Ash Cave is one of the few we haven't hiked to in the Hocking hills area. We'll probably be back there again soon. There are usually a couple people that die there every year. Some of the paths aren't the safest. Especially when they are wet.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Bigbass201 said:


> I think Ash Cave is one of the few we haven't hiked to in the Hocking hills area. We'll probably be back there again soon. There are usually a couple people that die there every year. Some of the paths aren't the safest. Especially when they are wet.


No doubt....I hiked the rim and if you take slip and fall...YOU ARE DOA I am sure there are folks who die there and animals too. 
I like the area !! One of my favorites. If you ever take a long trip...try heading to Ashville, NC there is the Biltmore estate and lots of other things to do there !


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

on a call said:


> No doubt....I hiked the rim and if you take slip and fall...YOU ARE DOA I am sure there are folks who die there and animals too.
> I like the area !! One of my favorites. If you ever take a long trip...try heading to Ashville, NC there is the Biltmore estate and lots of other things to do there !


Once there, hit the BRP and other backwoods places that time forgot!































Might even run into Miguel

He didn’t speak English, I’m not versed in the Spanish language, but we both spoke tequila...... lol


----------

